# Aero Precision AR10



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I have been looking for a midrange semi and have decided to pull the trigger on one of these. If you have an opinions or reviews let me know. Plan on getting it Thursday.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice.... Why did you choose that make/model


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Nice.... Why did you choose that make/model


It has everything I need and a good price as well.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll be starting the process for getting a suppressor as well soon. Debating on single or trust.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

First, I would tell you to check out these: http://www.adamsarms.net/p2-rifle-308-16

Yes they are a little more expensive, but they piston driven instead of DI which makes a ton of difference if you are going to suppress it. The piston driven carbines run cooler and are also cleaner, and when suppressing the weapon, there are a lot of blow back gasses in a DI gun which can lead to failures depending on how many rounds your will be shooting. I would also suggest that any weapon you pick has an adjustable gas block as not all weapons will run correctly suppressed without one.

Secondly, I would tell you to do a trust for your suppressor. That's what I did, and I am glad. I have my wife on my trust. Should anything happen to me, she has the ability to do what she needs, and she can also be in possession of my suppressor. If you do a single, you can only possess your suppressor legally, no one else can. A trust will also allow you to put all of your firearms on it also. It's kind of like a living will, per say, for items that you want someone else to be able to use or take over in the event of death. Morbid yes, but it's better to have a contingency plan.

Oh yeah, and the other thing I will say about Adams Arms, their products have a lifetime warranty. That speaks volumes in my world.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Ended up buying the Aero Precision









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet !! now lets see how she shoots.

What's that on top of her ?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Vortex PST 4-16x50

http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vortex-viper-pst-4-16x50-riflescope-with-ebr-1-mrad-reticle

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

